# Simple animated Witch



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm wrapping up my second witch that uses a pvc mechanism to allow the head to rotate and tilt. I followed propmaster's how to - http://halloweenpropmaster.com/u-built_it.htm
Since this prop uses such a large mask, I built the bottom portion out of plywood and 2x4's which gave a very stable platform.
All she needs now is her robe but for some reason my wife isn't anxious to get back in Halloween mode and make it yet!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice! The movement is smooth, and that framework looks as if it would hold up in a storm


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job Steve!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice. But the audio makes me need to whiz.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice movement! Love that mask!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

The mask was a garage sale find. I was going to pass on it since it was so big but couldn't let it go. I had to design a large enough body to make it look to scale. It's hard to tell in the video but she is 6'4" tall.
My wife's not too happy about how much fabric it's going to take to make her robe!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks really good!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

looks awesome! Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work I have the same exact build for my greeter from last year.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nice! good, subtle movement but its great! Can never pass up a good deal at a garage sale! Haunters rule I think.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Finally completed my witch and took a short video. Now on to the next project.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I am really digging this. Great job.


----------



## 4mygirls (Apr 22, 2011)

NIcely done!!


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Nice one - great smooth movement

Si


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

that looks great, love the head movement!! I have a deer motor, was going to use it for something else, I might have to rethink that!


----------

